# TT or superchargered



## maxima300zx (Apr 7, 2009)

I have plans for the motors i have laying around my yard from various swaps. I want to use the vg30 and bore it to a 3.3L then uses Infiniti pistons. I wanted your advice on the heads should i used the vg33 and supercharge it or vg30 and twin turbo it. Or what upgrades would you like to see done. Thanks


----------

